# My 1st attempt at cheese on the new pit



## mrmeatcutter (Apr 2, 2011)

Well after seeing some of the great results granitman had with his cheese I gave it a try today. As my pit is 7 ft long I put just a small mount of coals in the fire box, and put the cheese on the top rack at the furthest end. I found it was very difficult to have any control at all of the temp with such large area. The cheese never did melt but it did deform. I left it in for about an hour. I took it off and put it in the fridge. Thinking about maybe giving it another dose of smoke tomorrow.

Any tips out there?








before the smoke







Mid way.







After chilling.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like you got good color

I would pack 1/2 as is, and the rest you could smoke again.  It's trial and error to see how much smoke you like on your cheese.

Wrap it up for a 10 day nap in the fridge, and just forget about it.  The flavor mellows in a couple weeks.

Todd


----------



## meateater (Apr 2, 2011)

Todd ^^^^ is being humble!   He make's a great cold smoking unit.


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Apr 3, 2011)

would a cold smoke tube work on a 7 foot tube?


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 3, 2011)

Get an Amazen Smoker and don't use any charcoal, just that and let 'er smoke in your 7' tube, you'll love the results!  Makes cold smoking a snap!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Get an Amazen Smoker and don't use any charcoal, just that and let 'er smoke in your 7' tube, you'll love the results!  Makes cold smoking a snap!




X2


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 3, 2011)

Mrmeatcutter,

Lots of ways to generate smoke, but filling up your 7' tube for a small batch of cheese is tough.

I previously posted a thread showing how to smoke in a cardboard box.  Buy a set of cooling racks from Wallyworld and you can stack your cheese in a small area.  The box captures the smoke and keeps it contained in a small area.











Todd


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## malisaw (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll toss in another recommendation for the AMNS and the rack/box method.  I use that for bacon and cheese (so far) with fantastic results.  I like 4-5 hours on extra sharp cheddar! (only used hickory so far with fantastic results!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104554/saturday-morning-cage-fight


----------



## rdknb (Apr 17, 2011)

Another recommending the AMS,You can not beat it for cold smoking


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Apr 23, 2011)

well it has been 3 weeks ... and I tried the smoked cheese. It was a total let down. it has a small amount of smoke flavor but the heat (even though it stayed below 110) seemed to change the properties of the cheese, it is really crumbley now.

Guess I will have to invest in the Amaizing-smoke kit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks good!

I got that crumbly cheese when I froze some. I won't freeze any again.

AMNS cures many woes!

If you order one---get the 6" X 8" ----It's worth the extra $5.

Bear


----------



## hewgag (Apr 28, 2011)

6"x8" AMNS all the way!!!

Hey Todd.... do you make a 6"x14" by chance? For those extra EXTRA long smokes?


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2011)

Hewgag said:


> 6"x8" AMNS all the way!!!
> 
> Hey Todd.... do you make a 6"x14" by chance? For those extra EXTRA long smokes?


Hey Todd!!! I'd be happy to test this model for you.


----------



## oregon smoker (May 7, 2011)

your color looks great, but i would agree with all above that the key is a cold smoke, the more i read the more apparent it looks like i need to add  the mazing to my arsenal, currently using the big kahuna. With the extra sharp cheese i let it run closer to six hours with full smoke and the results are well recieved.

Tom


----------



## tjohnson (May 8, 2011)

Hewgag said:


> 6"x8" AMNS all the way!!!
> 
> Hey Todd.... do you make a 6"x14" by chance? For those extra EXTRA long smokes?


No 6x14", but something new in the works 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





TJ


----------

